
If Bitcoin is so safe, why does it keep getting hacked? - paulpauper
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/8/18537073/binance-hack-bitcoin-stolen-blockchain-security-safu
======
luckylion
Bitcoin doesn't get hacked, companies do.

"If the Dollar is so safe, why does it get stolen all the time?"

Stop linking to vox.com unironically, please, it's garbage.

------
vectorEQ
bitcoin != exchanges a bank being robbed does not make money unsafe. it makes
the bank unsafe. the whole point of bitcoin was not to have these sort of
things... so really it's only logical they pose a problem to the protocol. it
wasn't designed with that goal. bitcoin is fine, how it's used is really bad.

~~~
wahern
The transaction rate of bitcoin can't support widespread use. A bitcoin-based
economy would _require_ most transactions to be aggregated through
intermediate exchanges, which is exactly one of the primary functions of the
traditional banking system.

------
Cypher
It's safe for the hackers isn't it...

If vaults are safe then why do people get robbed?

------
mimixco
Bitcoin has never been hacked. _Exchanges_ have been hacked.

------
skilled
Typical Vox nonsense.

